
Spring Boot 1.4.0M2 Revamps Unit Testing, Improves JSON, Couchbase, Neo4j - pieterh_pvtl
http://spring.io/blog/2016/04/13/spring-boot-1-4-0-m2-available-now
======
jacques_chester
Speaking with my working-in-the-same-company-but-at-quite-a-distance hat, it's
been really great how the Spring team have solicited feedback from Pivotal
Labs and Cloud Foundry engineers.

Both Labs and CF engineers are TDDers, so the expansions in test support and
convenience is awesome.

